# T5 fixtures



## sstlouis03 (Jun 23, 2011)

We have these exact lights in our warehouse and i think they are great. Great light out put and we have had them there since we moved into that new shop about 4 years now and no bulbs out yet. Luck maybe?


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

They make t-5 highbay lights we have put them in a few jobs and every where we have put the they work great

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

We have 6 lmps t-8's 30' up and have for 8/9 years.

We replaced all the hid's and got some great rebates, and save a ton of money on the electric bill.

We relamp every 2 + years.


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

How long have T5 highbay lights been on the market?


----------



## sstlouis03 (Jun 23, 2011)

they have been out since the early 90's,we were putting them in shops a few years ago..


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

Is there any advantage to using T5's as opposed to HID lighting or is it just a personal preference?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Hotlegs said:


> Is there any advantage to using T5's as opposed to HID lighting or is it just a personal preference?


Yeah you don't have to wait 10 minutes to see anything.


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Yeah you don't have to wait 10 minutes to see anything.


How about on the money side of the electric bill. Is there a big savings running T5's compared to the HID?


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Hotlegs said:


> How about on the money side of the electric bill. Is there a big savings running T5's compared to the HID?


Sure, replace a 400w probe start Metal halide(475w with ballast loss) with 4 lamp 54w T5HO light and it consumes around 250w. Even if you went to six lamps it would be somewhere around 360w. With 15,000 hour lamp life the maintenance interval is longer too = fewer times a guy has to interrupt normal operations to go up in a scissor lift to relamp. If one lamp burns out the area still has some light as opposed to being completely dark and plus some of these lights can be ordered with an emergency battery pack and DC ballast.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

The troll is strong on this one


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> The troll is strong on this one


Yea I heard redliz has hotlegs


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

Good info, thanks to all who helped.


----------



## diane21 (Sep 20, 2011)

It is important to note that T5s usually require new fixtures and cannot be easily retrofitted into existing T8 or T12 systems.However, using fixtures specifically designed for T5 lamps optimizes performance and prevents the misapplication of other types of lamps – a common problem with T8 systems. Compared to metal-halide systems, T5s offer better lighting quality due to a higher color-rendering index, better light distribution, and lumen maintenance. LED Rope


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Hotlegs said:


> Is there any advantage to using T5's as opposed to HID lighting or is it just a personal preference?


Using a modern fixture as compared to a 30 year old design. I don't see antbody using hid anymore...


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

I noticed, the MH 400 watt high bays, the bulbs go dim rather quickly, giving off less and less light.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

noarcflash said:


> I noticed, the MH 400 watt high bays, the bulbs go dim rather quickly, giving off less and less light.


After about 100 hours of burn time, all those lamps start to put out less and less.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Has anyone here installed mogul based CFLs to replace 250 or 400 watt MH lamps? 
I have a small warehouse with a 18' ceiling that might be a good candidate for this and was wondering if there could be a downside to the installation. 

The existing 250 watt MH fixtures are "Buzzing" and the client wants the "problem" solved.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jrannis said:


> Has anyone here installed mogul based CFLs to replace 250 or 400 watt MH lamps?
> I have a small warehouse with a 18' ceiling that might be a good candidate for this and was wondering if there could be a downside to the installation.
> 
> The existing 250 watt MH fixtures are "Buzzing" and the client wants the "problem" solved.


No i never have.

It could be that there is a bad ballast that still lights the lamp, maybe a lose ballast cover,OR even a lose poorly fitted replacement ballast.



I dunno if the mogul based CFL's would give you enough light.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Maxlite has a 200 watt CFL that is supposed to be a replacement for 250/ 400 MH. They are about $70 each. 

Link:

http://maxlite.com/PDFs/FocusSheets/HighMax.pdf






.


----------

